# WiiU or PS4?



## lau. (Apr 6, 2015)

I am debating on whether to get a WiiU or PS4. I think the WiiU would be better because there are many games I can play with others/online, however, I am very interested in Bloodborne, FFXV, KH3, etc on the PS4. Any input would be nice if you have either. Thanks!


----------



## Locket (Apr 6, 2015)

(This may not be the best place to ask this... This is a forum for a Nintendo game... Just saying)

Wii U!


----------



## Matt0106 (Apr 6, 2015)

Well, they are both very different consoles, and this is personally just me, but I bought a Wii U, but this is also because I am mostly a Nintendo fan, and I don't go for other brands so I'm not aware of the kind of games that are for the PS4. But the Wii U is actually pretty fun! It has well known games such as Hyrule Warriors, Mario Kart 8, Super Smash Bros. for Wii U, and a lot more. These are just some of my personal favorites. But once again, I'm not aware about what's on PS4, so I can't help you in that department.


----------



## Rasha (Apr 6, 2015)

lau. said:


> I am debating on whether to get a WiiU or PS4. I think the WiiU would be better because there are many games I can play with others/online, however, I am very interested in Bloodborne, FFXV, KH3, etc on the PS4. Any input would be nice if you have either. Thanks!



I suggest you check their libraries and upcoming games first, and maybe you would want to wait til E3 streams on June because of the new stuff?
if you have brothers or friends who are willing to come over play with you then the Wii U has great local cooperative games, but you should know that the system lacks third party support and you have to wait for the good stuff to come out as the Wii U serves as a great secondary console


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 6, 2015)

i own both, and personally, i adore my Wii U. not that the PS4 is a bad console, but it doesn't have that many games on it as of right now to make it worth the price, imo.


----------



## Tao (Apr 6, 2015)

Depends what you want:
- If you want a bunch of great games right this moment and you aren't too bothered about third party support, buy a Wii U.
- If you want a bunch of great games slowly trickled out over the next 10 years, buy a PS4.



But no, like, seriously, the PS4 has been out for around a year and a half now and it has a bunch of fantastic games like Bloodborne and...Erm...Wow, how many are we on? 1? Erm...It has some remastered PS3 games if you like rehashes of things you could/should have already played...And some other new games that are also on PS3...Yea...

It does have some other good looking games coming out though like Kingdom Hearts III, Metal Gear Solid V and Final Fantasy XV (lets pretend that these aren't all multiplatform) but the question is 'when are they actually going to be released?'. The developers of all 3 of those games have a habit of delaying things. We could be waiting another year for all we know. 
I guess Uncharted 4 is announced, as well as God of War being pretty much inevitable, though we've seen so little of either game (nothing on God of War) that it's not worth actually talking about.

And third party support outside of those titles is pretty much not worth talking about unless you love copy and paste FPS, horror and/or zombie games, yano, since the game industry seems to still be into that and pumping them out faster than they can finish making them...



I plan on getting a PS4 eventually myself and I'm as much a Sony fanboy as Nintendo...I just don't see a reason to actually buy one yet until it becomes more than just an expensive paperweight that plays Bloodborne and a portion of my PS3 library with a new coat of paint.





It could be worse though, it could be an Xbone.


----------



## lau. (Apr 6, 2015)

Thank you for all the responses so far!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 6, 2015)

Wii U, because I'm a dumb Nintendo nerd.


----------



## mizzsnow (Apr 6, 2015)

Both consoles have interesting games on them already
Although Wii U has a little more at least PS4 has some games coming soon like, Persona 5

Well it's your decision anyway just buy the one with the most games you want to play


----------



## Dasbreenee (Apr 6, 2015)

At GameStop we get this question a lot. "What system should I buy" 
One question I always ask is, what do your friends have? It's always fun to play with friends, and if your friends have it it also gives you the chance to play the system for yourself to see how you really like it. 
I had to decide Xbox or Ps4 when they first came out. I was always a play station kid growing up. But decided on the Xbox because it seemed "more advance" than the ps4. And my boyfriend loves Xbox  
Another thing I ask people is "what exclusives do you like?" 
Halo or Infamous? Uncharted or Forza? What system has more games you're likely to play? Don't get the wiiU if there's only, say, two games you like If there's, say, 10 games you like on the ps4.


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 6, 2015)

mizzsnow said:


> Both consoles have interesting games on them already
> Although Wii U has a little more at least PS4 has some games coming soon like, *Persona 5*
> 
> Well it's your decision anyway just buy the one with the most games you want to play



Persona 5 will be on PS3 as well, though. 

oh! No Man's Sky is coming out eventually, and it looks pretty good. too bad Uncharted 4 got delayed until next year cause tbh that was the only reason i wanted my PS4. i mainly use it to play games i can play on other consoles or for watching stuff on netflix/youtube


----------



## Improv (Apr 6, 2015)

I hated my Wii U. I just sold it today. Definitely go for the PS4.


----------



## Cardbored (Apr 6, 2015)

I think Wii U has more games as of now but IMO they don't really offer that current gen experience. PS4 has very few games but potential for big releases in the near future that take advantage of the new hardware.


----------



## Geoni (Apr 6, 2015)

I mean most of my games are on PC, but if I were to have to choose, I'd choose PS4 because amiibos are a hot mess and honestly for me it's FF15 vs ZeldaWiiU and even though I really want both titles I'd slightly lean on FF.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm a bit biased because I really enjoy the games on the WiiU more than on the PS4 such as Mario Kart 8 or Smash. xD I'd go with the system that has the most games you're interested in playing.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Apr 6, 2015)

what the **** is a Wii U?


----------



## JJarmon (Apr 6, 2015)

Eventually, I recommend you get both (knowing that you're probably on a budget, I'd say get one console now and another in about six months). You will not regret doing that, you'll have best of both worlds. They're great consoles and I'm very happy to own them. 

In my honest opinion, I've had more fun on the Wii U than I have with my PS4 so far. The games are bright, colorful, rememberable, and fun to play with others. There's so many great titles to choose from: 

Super Smash Bros U, Mario Kart 8, Pikmin 3, Kirby and the Rainbow Curse, Donkey Kong: Tropical Freeze, Nintendoland, New Super Mario Bros. 2, Super Mario Bros. 3D World, Sonic Lost World, The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker HD, Bayonetta 2, Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker, Hyrule Warriors, and not to mention Yoshi's Wooly World, Splatoon, Xenoblade Chronicles, Legend of Zelda U, Starfox U, etc.

However, having recently bought a PS4, it's also a fantastic system. The graphics are beautifully stunning and gameplay is like fluid. Recommendations: Far Cry 4, Dragon Age: Inquisition, Infamous: Second Son, Last of Us Remastered, Grand Theft Auto V, Destiny, Battlefield 4, Watch Dogs, and Alien Isolation. There's great games coming out this year like Uncharted: A Thief's End, the Witcher III, Kingdom Hearts III, Batman: Arkham Knight, Metal Gear Solid V... just so many.

When it comes down to it... If you want hardcore, gritty, dark, sometimes depressing, but gorgeous games with intelligent storylines, go with the PS4. If you want colorful environments, pretty graphics, feel-good, relatively easy, but makes you happy, go with the Wii U. But please, in the future, do yourself a favor and definitely get both someday!  Good luck.


----------



## Brad (Apr 7, 2015)

Get a PS4. WiiU has Nintendo games, which are few and far between. There's always new stuff coming out, and you get to play the big releases, which won't be coming to WiiU, ever.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Apr 7, 2015)

Hmm is this even a question? Absolutely PS4~


----------



## Glake (Apr 7, 2015)

If you're a big Nintendo fan, I would say go with the Wii U. Reason being is, currently they have a much bigger lineup for 2015 as of now, when compared to PS4.

Wii U has - Splatoon, Yoshi, Mario Maker, Fatal Frame, StarFox, (and possibly a new AC?) all coming this year.


There are a ton of great titles on the PS4, but a lot of them aren't exclusive to the platform. Odds are we won't see Final Fantasy XV, KH3, etc until 2016. If you're really torn to decide between the two, then yes, I would highly suggest just waiting till E3 so you know which console is getting the strongest software lineup for the rest of the year.


----------



## lau. (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you all for your replies, I really appreciate it. You all have been super informative and I will take every comment into consideration. I think I am leaning towards the PS4 right now but I will wait til E3 for my final decision.


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 8, 2015)

I would personally go with the Wii U, as it has some of the most fun games that I've played this year (Mario Kart 8, Smash 4, Hyrule Warriors, Wind Waker HD, Super Mario 3D world, and Shovel Knight, just to name a few), and has some great upcoming games (Xenoblade X, Zelda U in 2016, Yoshi's Wooly World, etc.)

However, That's not to say that the PS4 doesn't have good games all its own (Far Cry 4, Bloodborne, GTA 5, Shadows of Mordor, etc.), just that I personally enjoyed the Wii U's line up more.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 8, 2015)

lau. said:


> I will wait til E3 for my final decision.



That's pretty much your best bet. Right now really isn't a great time to be deciding if you want a console or not because you don't really know what will be coming out for them this year outside of what has been announced already.

It comes down to what sort of games you really like to play more and if you are wanting more than just a video game console. The PS4 has you covered with being able to play DVDs and Blu Rays and has a few more options in regard to multimedia than the Wii U.
Unfortunately most(or all) of the PS4 multiplayer games require you to purcahse PS+ which is pretty disheartening because paying extra just to access content in a game you've already bought sucks. The Wii U is the only home console that doesn't require a paid subscription for multiplayer content and with Mario Kart 8, Smash Bros, Splatoon, and quite a few more games you have a bit of a selection if that's your thing. But as it was mentioned already you aren't going to see any heavy hitters on the Wii U that will be on the PS4. Or pretty much any third party on the Wii U.

So all in all, probably just best to wait and see what's going to be announced this year before rushing in to buy a new console. Especially since considering one of those consoles is a pretty steep price to pay if you end up regretting it.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 8, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Wii U, because I'm a dumb Nintendo nerd.


This!


----------



## mayorofparadise (Apr 9, 2015)

wiiu by far!!


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 9, 2015)

The PS4 has some fun games, but I think that a Wii U would be better, and more fun.


----------



## MrPicklez (Apr 9, 2015)

PS4. I had a Wii U for only a few months before I sold it because there's honestly no replay value in a ton of their games. Mario Kart 8 got broing after the first two weeks, Pikmin 3 is one of those games you play when you're bored and have nothing else really to play, Wind Waker HD is a game that once you collect everything it's pointless, and Smash Bros is one of the only games I'd even consider getting a Wii U for. Maybe Zelda U as well, but that's about it.

I've got a PS4 and absolutely love the thing to death. Bloodborne, Dragon Ball Xenoverse, GTA V Ehanced Edition, and Infamous are great games on the PS4 so far. Not to mention MGS V is coming out in September, Persona 5 is scheduled for Winter of this year, and FFXV + KHIII is only a matter of when they decide to give us a release date. PS Plus is a great deal, I don't understand why people **** on it to be honest, because you get a ton of great free games every month. The PS4 also has a thing called "Shared Play" where you  can let someone play your game for 60 minutes without owning the game themselves. I use it to show people where to go to get items in Bloodborne all the time. It's the coolest thing there is. There's not a lot at the current moment, but there's a ton of promise in the coming year and in 2016.

I'm just saying.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 11, 2015)

lau. said:


> I am debating on whether to get a WiiU or PS4. I think the WiiU would be better because there are many games I can play with others/online, however, I am very interested in Bloodborne, FFXV, KH3, etc on the PS4. Any input would be nice if you have either. Thanks!



Well i would say Wii U because the games are more fun to play but i got to remind you that the Playstation 4 has more processing power than the Wii U.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 11, 2015)

What is PS4?


----------



## Zedark (Apr 11, 2015)

Might not be too relevant but I bought an Xbox One when it first came out and there aren't event hat many great games out.  Many games are just get remastered and getting labelled as "Collections."  There isn't any games that I would love to sit down for hours and play so I would say go for the WiiU


----------



## Tao (Apr 11, 2015)

Zedark said:


> Might not be too relevant but I bought an Xbox One when it first came out and there aren't event hat many great games out.  Many games are just get remastered and getting labelled as "Collections."  There isn't any games that I would love to sit down for hours and play so I would say go for the WiiU



I would say it's relevant since the PS4 and Xbone largely share the same library.

In my opinion, Sony and MS both dropped the ball with this generation of consoles. It's been well over a year now since their release and I'm still waiting for enough games to be released that makes me want to buy. Everything so far has either looked a little lackluster or I can play on my PS3 already.

I'm not even asking for many games. Just like 3 or 4 that I can *only* play on next gen. The only one so far that peaks my interest that's actually released is Bloodborne....That's not worth spending ?300+ though.





MrKisstoefur said:


> PS Plus is a great deal, I don't understand why people **** on it to be honest, because you get a ton of great free games every month.




Mostly because a lot of people struggle to view it as free and I largely fall into that category.

For a start, you/your parents already pay an internet bill. You *shouldn't* be paying for PSN+ or Xbox Live to play online. The cost of it and how cheap/expensive it is is irrelevant, it just shouldn't be something they charge you for.

They're also not free games. You pay xxx amount (I don't remember what it costs) every month and you don't even own them, you're renting them. You lose the rights to play them once you stop subscribing. 
Keep in mind that Sony were also doing this *before* you had to pay for PSN+ to play online so it's not exactly free at all. They've just added online access to an existing package.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 11, 2015)

Tao said:


> They're also not free games. You pay xxx amount (I don't remember what it costs) every month and you don't even own them, you're renting them. You lose the rights to play them once you stop subscribing.
> Keep in mind that Sony were also doing this *before* you had to pay for PSN+ to play online so it's not exactly free at all. They've just added online access to an existing package.



^^^Pretty much why I've not bothered buying any online PS4 games and haven't been paying for PS+.

You shouldn't have to pay extra to access content in a game you've already purchased. The *only* worthwhile benefit I have ever seen for having PS+ is getting better deals on the sales.


----------



## LisaTheGreat (Apr 14, 2015)

I’ve never used the wiiU although I’ve been dying to, but I have owned a ps4 since it came out and will say that it’s a great system! I’m super happy with it, the graphics are great and there’s a lot of online games like gta v, destiny, diablo 3, etc.. that will keep you pretty entertained. Plus they’re still making a ton of games for it. still waiting on kingdom hearts lol


----------



## Dustmop (Apr 14, 2015)

Tao said:


> For a start, you/your parents already pay an internet bill. You *shouldn't* be paying for PSN+ or Xbox Live to play online. The cost of it and how cheap/expensive it is is irrelevant, it just shouldn't be something they charge you for.



This was the main reason I never even bothered to have convenient internet access to my 360. I didn't want the PS3 exclusives, though, and buying both just for the ability to play online for "free" wasn't an option.

This is also why I've largely moved to PC. If console exclusives interest me, then maybe, but I have no intentions of buying a PS4 or Xbone for any multiplayer games. It's just not worth it when they're usually multi-platform, anyway.


And, of course, the Wii U is free to play online as well.  Nintendo may not emphasize online play as much as their competitors do, but it is nice to know that I'll never have to pay a subscription fee to play the few multiplayer games it has. Even if I do have to pay extra to have extra controllers for local co-op that are actually compatible with the game we're playing, why can't they be universally compatible and why are there so many controllers. But it's worth it. Nintendo specializes in local co-op, which I don't get a lot of with PC gaming, and they specialize in _fun_.


That said, I voted for the Wii U. :3
PS4 needs a better library and to cut the crap with the internet subscription fees. :v


----------



## LisaTheGreat (Apr 15, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> This was the main reason I never even bothered to have convenient internet access to my 360. I didn't want the PS3 exclusives, though, and buying both just for the ability to play online for "free" wasn't an option.
> 
> This is also why I've largely moved to PC. If console exclusives interest me, then maybe, but I have no intentions of buying a PS4 or Xbone for any multiplayer games. It's just not worth it when they're usually multi-platform, anyway.
> 
> ...




You make a valid point but it’s not a necessity to pay for the online subscription, there are quite a few games that are multiplayer that don’t require a psn subscription. and the psn subscription isn’t all that bad for what you get with it. I don’t mind getting 2-3 full games each month that are free, I find that to be great. plus you also get discounts on a lot of games and they’re always having sales.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 15, 2015)

LisaTheGreat said:


> here are quite a few games that are multiplayer that don’t require a psn subscription. and the psn subscription isn’t all that bad for what you get with it. I don’t mind getting 2-3 full games each month that are free, I find that to be great. plus you also get discounts on a lot of games and they’re always having sales.



Quite a few may be pushing it a bit. A lot of games that do this have a catch. Like Destiny. You can play Destiny online without PS+ but you can't participate in raids, strike missions, crucible, and you can't invite anyone to your strike team. So pretty much they rip out what makes multiplayer fun and the free version lets you play the story missions with random people that switch out for other random people each time you enter a new area. Really the only games that don't require PS+ but still have multiplayer features are ones that don't really focus on multiplayer. And MMOs. You can play those without PS+, but that has more to do with the PC versions of those games having a subscription model in place and removing features from the PS4 version.

Really, as far as I can tell right now there aren't any games on PS4 that have a full online experience that don't require PS+.

Also citation needed for the "free" games every month. They're only free as long as you keep paying your subscription fee. If you don't renew it and you aren't using PS+ those games have a lock put on them and you can't play them until you pay for another subscription.

The sales for games are good but it really depends on how much you really buy from the sales to justify a subscription payment to get the better deals. Really this is the only good thing I see about PS+ at all.


----------

